# Sibs Rock



## adstudio3d (Jun 22, 2007)

I just created a logo for a for a non profit group named Sibs Rock.
It's a group that acknowledges the siblings of special needs children.
They take trips and have activities for the siblings and family members since, often times they are overlooked because of the needs of their brothers or sisters. Anyway, what do you think? I wanted to get some feedback from artistic people.


----------



## Wolff (Jun 22, 2007)

I like the idea but it may be a little miss leading. If I just saw the logo I would think that the group had something to do with music. I love how the guitar comes out of the R though.


----------



## adstudio3d (Jun 22, 2007)

Good call.

especially with it coming out of the word "ROCK" too...
hmmm... I do like it, I'll have to think of a way to keep the guitar but have it not portray a music group.

Just a strange idea but maybe it would work,
the O in rock be a soccer ball since it is easily recognized...
That would tie in the color of the word "Sibs" also with the black and white
Seems corny, but I'd have to see it.


----------

